# Erfahrungsbericht Kajakfischen Fuerteventura



## vision81 (30. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen !

Wollte hier mal einen kurzen Erfahrungsbericht über das Kajakfischen auf Fuerteventura (Tarajalejo) posten.

Also Ich hatte schon im Vorfeld, also vor meinem Urlaub auf Fuerte vom Kajakfischen in Tarajalejo gehört, und wollte es dann vor Ort auch unbedingt mal ausprobieren.
Im Windsurfcenter angekommen wurde Ich erst mal von nem netten Haufen Surfern die auch gerne fischen begrüsst.

Hab dann nachdem wir uns länger übers fischen unterhalten haben auch direkt ne geführte Tour für den nächsten Tag gebucht.
Am nächsten Tag um 10 Uhr gings dann ganz locker los wie sich das gehört im Urlaub:q
Also Ich muss echt sagen Kajak fahren is echt einfach, dachte vorher schon nicht das ich mit dem Ding noch umkippe, aber ich war mit dem Kajak direkt vertraut.

Nachdem Ich so ungefähr zwei Stunden meinem Wobbler hinter mir her geschleppt hatte fing meine Rolle an zu kreischen und gab gut Schnur:q:q, voller Vorfreude was da an meinem Wobbler hängt, konnte ich nach ca.10 Min. einen schönen Sierra an board holen.

Übrigens kann man mit den Jungs auch mit dem Schlauchboot zum schleppen rausfahren was auch echt Spass macht .

Also Kajakfischen(schleppen) macht echt Spass und war auch nicht mein letztes mal

Wenn Ihr Fragen habt oder Kontaktdaten braucht, schreibt mich einfach an oder postet es hier



MfG
Florian


----------



## maxi taxi (21. März 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Kajakfischen Fuerteventura*

moin
welchen Wobbler haste benutzt??

danke 
maxi taxi


----------



## maxi taxi (21. März 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Kajakfischen Fuerteventura*

welches Gerät haste benutzt und wo hateste dein hotel?


----------



## ToxicToolz (21. März 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Kajakfischen Fuerteventura*



vision81 schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr Fragen habt oder Kontaktdaten braucht, schreibt mich einfach an oder postet es hier




1A Werbung für´n Kumpel oder wat  ;+



|uhoh:


Gruß Toxe


----------



## vision81 (21. März 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Kajakfischen Fuerteventura*

@Toxic

Hääää ? Wie Werbung für nen Kumpel ???

Das is nen Erfahrungsbericht ! 

Hat mit Werbung nix zu tun ! Und die Betreiber sind auch keine Kumpels von mir !#q


----------



## vision81 (21. März 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Kajakfischen Fuerteventura*

@Maxi Taxi

War an der Costa Calma !

Zum Gerät  : Hatte ne fünfteilige Steckrute mit wg 50-100gr glaub ich, auf der Rolle ne 0,15mm geflochtene mit 12kg glaub ich !

Wobbler hat glaub ich jeder so seine Vorlieben !

Aber wenn de hier ma bisschen die Suche anschmeisst, wirst de einiges finden bzl Fuerte und Spinnfischen

Gruss
Vision


----------



## roman7.62 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Kajakfischen Fuerteventura*

Hi,
bin Anfang Mai 2 Wochen in Costa Calma(zum ersten mal),
was kannst du an Ködern und Ruten/Rollen empfehlen,
allgemein zum Angeln / Schleppangeln, bin für jede Information dankbar.

Gruß, roman7.62


----------



## roman7.62 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Kajakfischen Fuerteventura*

bzw. zu der Kampfkraft der Fische, so kann man das Gerät entsprechend aussuchen...
Danke


----------



## anglermeister17 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Kajakfischen Fuerteventura*

@roman: Sry, aber bist du blind? Lies doch noch mal ganz langsam den Thread durch...
@TE: Petri an dich, war sicherlich ein tolles Erlebnis für dich! Gute Bilder!


----------



## jvonzun (8. April 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Kajakfischen Fuerteventura*

besten Dank für den Bericht und Petri zum tollen Fisch. Muss ich auch einmal probieren. Wobei wahrscheinlich das Problem besteht,dass nicht jedes Kajak einen Rutenhalter hat,oder?
Gruss Jon


----------



## Frank-Derschang (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Kajakfischen Fuerteventura*

Hi, 

nun ich werde auch zu den Jungs hinfahren und mal ein paar Stündchen paddeln gehen.

Nun zum Tackle:

1 Rute O.P. Notung 2,70 Meter lang Wfg. 5-100 Gramm
1 Shimano Stella 4000 FD mit 20 lb Power Pro in weiß
Köder: Wobbler von Rapala X-Rap Saltwater in natürlichen Designs wie Sardine, Makrele geht immer. Der gute alte Red Head geht auch
Einfach probieren. Habe noch andere Rapalas dabei wie den neuen Clackin Minnow und auch die Max Raps. Ich denke es wird schon was brauchbares anbeißen

Was kostet das Schleppfischen mit dem Schlauchi???

VLG

Frank


----------



## vision81 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Kajakfischen Fuerteventura*

Hi 

Schleppen mim Schlauchboot hat glaub ich 40 Euro gekostet !


----------



## flo^^ (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Kajakfischen Fuerteventura*

Hallo liebe angler "gemeinde"*
Da ich in den Ferien in esquinzo bin will ich natürlich mein angel gerät mit nehmen*

Meine fragen :
Wo sind die besten angel plätze rund um esquinzo und morrojabel ?
welche köder ?*
welche montaschen ?*
ich will natürlich auch evtl einen baracuda oder bonito erwischen 

Wäre toll wen ihr mir antwortet*
Lg flo*

*******

*


----------



## Ben88 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Kajakfischen Fuerteventura*

In Morro direkt am Strand ganz hinten am End ist ein Fischrestaurant, da endet die Promenade , neben dem Restaurant kann man wunderbar an den Felsen entlang, sieht man auch sehr oft einheimische Angeln!

Habe es letztes Jahr vom Boot versucht,für Thunfisch etc. war es leider noch zu Kalt ,war trotzdem Top!


----------

